# The Official 4/4 - 4/5 Storm Discussion Thread



## reefer (Mar 29, 2007)

Figured I start this because I am not a jinx, the snow follows me. I have plans to ski the 5th and 6th at the Bush and MRG, so it will snow hard up there!
Pics are from Wildcat 4/5/06!!!!!!!! 15" hit them overnight and Sunday River got 10-12" so we went over there for the 6th.
I'm in for an anniversary party!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2007)

reefer said:


> Figured I start this because I am not a jinx, the snow follows me. I have plans to ski the 5th and 6th at the Bush and MRG, so it will snow hard up there!
> Pics are from Wildcat 4/5/06!!!!!!!! 15" hit them overnight and Sunday River got 10-12" so we went over there for the 6th.
> I'm in for an anniversary party!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yes. The 6th *WILL *be a bluebird powder day. MRG will look like this (4/1/2000):







Plan accordingly.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 29, 2007)

Greg said:


> Yes. The 6th *WILL *be a bluebird powder day. MRG will look like this (4/1/2000):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i skied that day at killington.  never seen so much snow there that late in the season.  There had been 2 back to back 18-24" dumps within a week or so.  I remember some poor homeowner whose house was pretty much buried on rt 100 had a big sign stuck in the snow that said "Free Snow".  amazing spring that year.  The big rocks under the skye peak quad were actually buried.  I cant remember seeing that in february before, never mind april.


----------



## nelsapbm (Mar 29, 2007)

Well....you can pretty much guarantee a storm then. I was suposed to have my now tires off on Mar 15 but I can down with a bug and couldnt get there. 2 days later? A foot of snow.  Now, I'm having my snow tires taken off on the 3rd.


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2007)

nelsapbm said:


> Well....you can pretty much guarantee a storm then. I was suposed to have my now tires off on Mar 15 but I can down with a bug and couldnt get there. 2 days later? A foot of snow.  Now, I'm having my snow tires taken off on the 3rd.


Please put your snow blower and shovels away for the summer too...


----------



## andyzee (Mar 29, 2007)

There was one year recently, believe it was 2002 or 2003 where on April 5/6 Killington got 30" of snow.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 29, 2007)

Another good omen,  yesterday when I got home from work, my snowblower had a flat tire.  Not planning on fixing it anytime soon


----------



## marcski (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes, the Spring of 2000 was fabulous. Plus, 2knees, if i'm not mistaken, both of those storms you're referencing came on a fridays...I remember driving up on some back roads with my jeep that hadn't been plowed...to get to my place to ski the pow on sat. morning.  I was loving that drive and the skiing that was to come!!


----------



## bigbog (Mar 29, 2007)

*April 5-6*

_Bring it on!..._, I'm ready for more snow!...


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 29, 2007)

Ullr doesn't have the balls :uzi:


----------



## andyzee (Mar 29, 2007)

from_the_NEK said:


> Ullr doesn't have the balls :uzi:


 
Yeah, he's turned into a big wus! :flame:


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2007)

NWS Discussion for Waitsfield, VT:



> BY THURSDAY...DEEP NEGATIVELY TILTED MID/UPPER LVL TROF DEVELOPS ACRS
> NE CONUS...WHICH IS 1 TO 3 STD BELOW NORMAL. THIS COMBINED WITH
> FAVORABLE WRAP AROUND MOISTURE PROGGS AND GOOD UPSLOPE FLW...WL
> LEAD TO A *PROLONG AND POTENTIALLY SIGNIFICANT UPSLOPE SNOW EVENT
> LATE WEDS INTO THURS ACRS THE HIGHER TRRN ABOVE 1500FT.*


----------



## noski (Mar 29, 2007)

Sounds like Chamber of Commerce weather to me.... :wink:


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 29, 2007)

If Accuweather is to be believed:lol: the forecast for Sugarloaf next week looks quite cold and snowy.


----------



## Treeskier (Mar 29, 2007)

In years past when we have 3 or more feet storms they seem to come in 3(s). As my wife pointed out the last two where on holidays. So she perdicted a while back the next one would be on Easter.....

Bring it on!

Doing my snow dance!

68 Days and counting


----------



## Zand (Mar 29, 2007)

I predicted a storm on April 1-th. However, I've noticed another trend. Each big storm has lasted a day longer than the previous one... the Valentines storm was 1 day, the St. Patty's storm was 2 days. Maybe this one will start on Easter and end on the 10th.


----------



## Angus (Mar 30, 2007)

the problem for us weekend skiers is these storms seem to be lining up as Sat/Sun events so many may never have an opportunity to ski corn before the areas all close! except tomorrow? and a few Tuesday ago at Wa-Wa


----------



## Goblin84 (Mar 30, 2007)

Ullr the god of the winter hunt.  I think he may have one last surprise.

hopefully next week when im doing travel in VT


----------



## kingslug (Mar 30, 2007)

I had to stop my powder alerts from out west...cause they kept coming in. Tahoe about 2 feet of cement and LLC picked up a foot. So now we are due!


----------



## andyzee (Mar 30, 2007)

kingslug said:


> I had to stop my powder alerts from out west...cause they kept coming in. Tahoe about 2 feet of cement and LLC picked up a foot. So now we are due!


 

Yep, the stuff is working it's way over here, just in time for next weekend.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 31, 2007)

The forecast for Sugarloaf next week looks very promising for those dreaming of a white Easter:-D :

NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE GRAY MENATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE FORECAST FOR...NORTHERN OXFORD-NORTHERN FRANKLIN-CENTRAL SOMERSET-NORTHERN COOS-SOUTHERN COOS-NORTHERN GRAFTON-INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...ANDOVER...BYRON...MIDDLE DAM...ROXBURY...SOUTH ARM...UPTON...WILSONS MILLS...AVON...CARRABASSETT VALLEY...COBURN GORE...DALLAS...DAVIS...EUSTIS...KINGFIELD...BINGHAM...LITTLETON329 PM EDT SAT MAR 31 2007.TONIGHT...MOSTLY CLEAR. LOWS 15 TO 20. WEST WINDS AROUND 10 MPHTHIS EVENING...BECOMING LIGHT AND VARIABLE. .SUNDAY...SUNNY. HIGHS IN THE MID 40S. LIGHT AND VARIABLE WINDS. .SUNDAY NIGHT...RAIN...SLEET...FREEZING RAIN LIKELY...THEN SNOW ORSLEET AFTER MIDNIGHT. SNOW AND SLEET ACCUMULATION OF 1 TO 3INCHES. LOWS IN THE MID 20S. SOUTHEAST WINDS 10 TO 15 MPH. CHANCEOF PRECIPITATION 90 PERCENT..MONDAY...RAIN AND SNOW LIKELY. ADDITIONAL LIGHT SNOW ACCUMULATIONPOSSIBLE. HIGHS IN THE MID 30S. SOUTHEAST WINDS 10 TO 15 MPH. CHANCEOF PRECIPITATION 70 PERCENT. .MONDAY NIGHT...SNOW LIKELY. ADDITIONAL LIGHT SNOW ACCUMULATIONPOSSIBLE. LOWS IN THE MID 20S. SOUTHEAST WINDS 10 TO 15 MPH. CHANCEOF SNOW 70 PERCENT. .TUESDAY...MOSTLY CLOUDY WITH A CHANCE OF SNOW AND RAIN SHOWERS.HIGHS IN THE MID 30S. CHANCE OF PRECIPITATION 50 PERCENT. .TUESDAY NIGHT...MOSTLY CLOUDY WITH A 50 PERCENT CHANCE OF SNOW.LOWS AROUND 20. .WEDNESDAY...RAIN AND SNOW LIKELY. LIGHT SNOW ACCUMULATION POSSIBLE.HIGHS IN THE MID 30S. CHANCE OF PRECIPITATION 60 PERCENT. .WEDNESDAY NIGHT...SNOW LIKELY. LOWS 18 TO 23. CHANCE OF SNOW60 PERCENT. .THURSDAY...CLOUDY WITH A 50 PERCENT CHANCE OF SNOW SHOWERS. HIGHSIN THE LOWER 30S. .THURSDAY NIGHT AND FRIDAY...MOSTLY CLOUDY WITH A 50 PERCENT CHANCEOF SNOW SHOWERS. LOWS 15 TO 20. HIGHS AROUND 30. .FRIDAY NIGHT AND SATURDAY...MOSTLY CLOUDY. A 40 PERCENT CHANCE OFSNOW SHOWERS. LOWS AROUND 15. HIGHS IN THE MID 30S.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 1, 2007)

Burlington V.T forecast discussion:

A HIGH ELEVATION GFS POINT SOUNDING OVER THE
NORTHERN GREEN MOUNTAINS AT *JAY PEAK* SUGGESTS A WEEK LONG TOTAL OF
ABOUT 2.00" LIQUID EQUIVALENT MOST OF WHICH FALLS AS
SNOW...INTIALLY RAIN/VERY SNOW WET THROUGH TOMORROW NIGHT BUT FROM
WEDNESDAY ONWARD A PROLONGED LIGHT SNOW COULD ADD UP.


----------



## Greg (Apr 2, 2007)

> AREA FORECAST DISCUSSION
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE BURLINGTON VT
> 954 AM EDT MON APR 2 2007
> 
> ...


----------



## andyzee (Apr 2, 2007)

Taking off work Friday and heading up to VT Thursday night. We've been very lucky being in the right place at the right time this year.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 2, 2007)

It's looking good for Sugarloaf/Sunday River:


----------



## andyzee (Apr 2, 2007)

Nope, Sugarbush/Killington :wink:


----------



## snoseek (Apr 2, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> It's looking good for Sugarloaf/Sunday River:



loaf and saddleback are where i'm putting my money.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 2, 2007)

I would be expecting NOAA to issue a winter storm watch for Maine by sometime on tuesday, seeing as how the same storm is producing these warnings in the upper midwest.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 2, 2007)

loafer and all, i hope it comes true but accuweather maps?  the noaa forecast looks promising for you............... more importantly.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 3, 2007)

3" of new snow so far this morning at Sunday River and Sugarloaf with a winter storm watch now in effect


----------



## Vortex (Apr 3, 2007)

I'll be at the River Friday. 3 inches last night at least 6 inches later in the week.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 3, 2007)

greg posted the linc  about the river.  enough snow to open back up all peaks at the River Friday. And April 22nd closing day.
Home  > News and Featured Articles



Sunday River to Re-Open Additional Peaks Prior to Weekend 
Apr 3, 2007 - 12:55 PM 
 Email this article to a friend    Printable Version     

By AlpineZone News 


NEWRY, Maine -- With accumulating snow underway and more significant snow in the forecast this week, Sunday River is moving forward the re-opening of Jordan Bowl, Aurora Peak, and White Cap to Friday, April 6. Until Friday, Sunday River will continue to offer skiing and riding for all abilities serviced by 9 lifts.

"We had planned to have those additional peaks open for Saturday, but with all this new snow we're expecting fantastic conditions and a lot of early birds," said Jim Costello, Vice President of Brand Management. 

The Resort is not projected to close for the season until April 22 and will be offering between 100 and 120 trails this coming weekend. Current forecasts are calling for between 6 and 12 inches of snow in the region with the potential for more in the higher terrain, and the National Weather Service has issued a Winter Storm Watch.

Easter Weekend ski and stay rates start at $65 per person per night and spring lift ticket rates are $39 midweek and $49 for the upcoming weekend. Weekend events include the Nickelodeon Kids Snow Festival with a concert by Hot Peas n' Butter and appearances by Dora the Explorer and Spongebob Squarepants. The Russian American Kids Circus will be performing two shows at the Grand Summit Resort Hotel and more information is available at www.sundayriver.com or by calling (800) 543-2SKI. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 3, 2007)

From the Sunday River snow report: 

:smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: 

Notice something with the forecasts for this upcoming storm? They all say Maine gets the most. Sorry NH and VT. It happens. It's nothing to be ashamed of, you just don't have as many inches.


----------



## dropKickMurphy (Apr 3, 2007)

Heading up to my friend's place in Madison, NH on Weds night, will be skiing Thurs and Fri, and coming home on Saturday morning.

At this point, I'm leaning towards Wildcat on Thursday, the River on Friday.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 3, 2007)

i skied the river today. the snow that feel was real thick. tough  to ski but it covered things up real nice. groom it down and cover it with slightly drier snow and it'll be perfect!


----------



## tcharron (Apr 3, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> From the Sunday River snow report:
> 
> :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile:
> 
> Notice something with the forecasts for this upcoming storm? They all say Maine gets the most. Sorry NH and VT. It happens. It's nothing to be ashamed of, you just don't have as many inches.



Oh thats fine.  We'll just pop in next door and use some of yours!....



.....  NOO people..  NOOOO!


----------



## Zand (Apr 3, 2007)

Snowing here now... wasn't supposed to get below 38 and wasn't supposed to changeover till tomorrow night, but alas, they were wrong. Here comes a foot haha.


----------



## Justin10 (Apr 4, 2007)

Snowing in Plymouth, NH as well.  Maybe an inch or a hair more on the grass...


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 4, 2007)

*Looking Good!*

NECN has now upped their predicted snowfall amount for the western Mts of Maine to about 18 inches!


----------



## Vortex (Apr 4, 2007)

Russ  weatherman out of portland/ helps with River forcasting is saying 10 to 20 inches at the river 24 plus on Aurora and Jordan.


----------



## reefer (Apr 4, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> From the Sunday River snow report:
> 
> :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile:
> 
> Notice something with the forecasts for this upcoming storm? They all say Maine gets the most. Sorry NH and VT. It happens. It's nothing to be ashamed of, you just don't have as many inches.



Nice loafer89! Yep, you guys look like the bulls eye. A year to the day almost from last year. But as the owner of a small radio station once told me - "it's not the size that matters, it's the frequency".
I'll take whatever they give me over in the greens tonight and be very thankful. With this wet heavy stuff all you need is 4-6" and you're good to go. We may get some backlash also out of this for the next couple days. Glad I did my spring skiing two weeks ago! This coolish weather following the Snow is the amazing part.....................


----------



## Greg (Apr 4, 2007)

reefer said:


> I'll take whatever they give me over in the greens tonight and be very thankful. With this wet heavy stuff all you need is 4-6" and you're good to go. We may get some backlash also out of this for the next couple days. Glad I did my spring skiing two weeks ago! This coolish weather following the Snow is the amazing part.....................



Right. Maine will get the big dump from the storm, but hopefully the greens will get the upslope.


----------



## nelsapbm (Apr 4, 2007)

It's been raining/sleeting all morning here in the Burlington area. 1-3" is forcasted for the Champlain Valley and 3-6" for the Greens (according to the radio guy this morning). We just had some thunder/sleet which was pretty cool.

WCAX weather:
http://www.wcax.com/Global/category.asp?C=18196&nav=menu183_3


----------



## kingslug (Apr 4, 2007)

I'll take a few for the Catskills, I'm not greedy.


----------



## nhski (Apr 4, 2007)

Greg said:


> Right. Maine will get the big dump from the storm, but hopefully the greens will get the upslope.



I've learned my lesson thinking that the most snow will NOT will in northern vermont.


----------



## nhski (Apr 4, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> From the Sunday River snow report:
> 
> :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile:
> 
> Notice something with the forecasts for this upcoming storm? They all say Maine gets the most. Sorry NH and VT. It happens. It's nothing to be ashamed of, you just don't have as many inches.



Gentleman's bet that Jay ends up with more snow by the time upslope snows stop sometime later this weekend.


----------



## danny p (Apr 4, 2007)

from noaa (for mt. snow): 
Tonight: Periods of snow. The snow could be heavy at times. Low around 18. Southeast wind between 13 and 16 mph becoming calm. Chance of precipitation is 100%. *New snow accumulation of 6 to 10 inches possible*. Thursday: Periods of snow showers, mainly before 8am. High near 31. Breezy, with a west wind between 15 and 21 mph, with gusts as high as 36 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. *New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible. *i'm already feelin' sick tomorrow. hope they don't shut down the summit for wind holds. anyone else heading up?


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 4, 2007)

Dusting of snow last night in the Upper Valley (30 miles E of Killington)

Some on and off snowshowers this AM.  

Heavy sleet at around 9:30am.  Now just some fog and drizzle.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 4, 2007)

wildcat looks like they could make out real well. i was on the website and it looked like tickets were 29 till friday. the elevation could make a real differencs in quantity and quality of snow.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 4, 2007)

Snowing hard here in Central VT.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Apr 4, 2007)

'Tis dumpin' on the Bush right now.


----------



## castlerock (Apr 4, 2007)

*Yup Upslope wins every time*



nhski said:


> Gentleman's bet that Jay ends up with more snow by the time upslope snows stop sometime later this weekend.



First, who is the gentleman.

Secondly, Remember St. Patrick's Day weekend. Upslope, upslope, upslope....


----------



## reefer (Apr 4, 2007)

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I better get out of here. Save some for me tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goblin84 (Apr 4, 2007)

snowin in Rutland right now!  Mt Snow here I come!!  I am goin tomorrow if anyone is interested


----------



## nhski (Apr 4, 2007)

castlerock said:


> First, who is the gentleman.
> 
> Secondly, Remember St. Patrick's Day weekend. Upslope, upslope, upslope....



1. good point
2. upslope tis why i love jay(really SB & points north).

when you heading up?


----------



## Greg (Apr 4, 2007)

castlerock said:


> First, who is the gentleman.
> 
> Secondly, Remember St. Patrick's Day weekend. Upslope, upslope, upslope....



Please oh please! Friday is going to rule it!


----------



## castlerock (Apr 4, 2007)

*As soon as I can*

But that might not be till Friday afternoon. At least the NWS is calling for a shortwave to come through Saturday to enhance the orographics....


----------



## nhski (Apr 4, 2007)

castlerock said:


> But that might not be till Friday afternoon. At least the NWS is calling for a shortwave to come through Saturday to enhance the orographics....



Contemplating leaving tonight.  More than likely, will head up tomorrow night and stay through Sunday.


----------



## castlerock (Apr 4, 2007)

*It ain't over till it is ovetr*

The fat lady is NOT singing. etc....

PF AMTS BTWN 00-12Z AFT CHGOVR ARE MARGINAL ALG WRN SLOPES BUT IF
COOLING/CHGOVR OCCUR ERLR AS XPCTG THAN WRNG CRITERIA LKLY. MEANWHILE...
ALG/E GRN MTNS WRNG CRITERIA LKLY WITH 4-8/5-10 INCHES AND LCLLY
UP TO A FOOT PSBL ALG HIER TERRAIN ALONG ERN SLOPES.

From the 11:45 discussion update. This is just for tonight....


----------



## Greg (Apr 4, 2007)

castlerock said:


> The fat lady is NOT singing. etc....
> 
> PF AMTS BTWN 00-12Z AFT CHGOVR ARE MARGINAL ALG WRN SLOPES BUT IF
> COOLING/CHGOVR OCCUR ERLR AS XPCTG THAN WRNG CRITERIA LKLY. MEANWHILE...
> ...



Nice! MRG is indicating a possible *Friday *reopening if they get enough snow....


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 4, 2007)

Darn! Why do I have to be at work this week? Ever notice how the good dumpages this year fall on holidays? Valentines, St. Patrick's, Holy Week/Easter.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 4, 2007)

snowmonster said:


> Darn! Why do I have to be at work this week? Ever notice how the good dumpages this year fall on holidays? Valentines, St. Patrick's, Holy Week/Easter.



got thursday and friday to track it up before the holiday weekend though.


----------



## nhski (Apr 4, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> From the Sunday River snow report:
> 
> :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile:
> 
> Notice something with the forecasts for this upcoming storm? They all say Maine gets the most. Sorry NH and VT. It happens. It's nothing to be ashamed of, you just don't have as many inches.





castlerock said:


> The fat lady is NOT singing. etc....
> 
> PF AMTS BTWN 00-12Z AFT CHGOVR ARE MARGINAL ALG WRN SLOPES BUT IF
> COOLING/CHGOVR OCCUR ERLR AS XPCTG THAN WRNG CRITERIA LKLY. MEANWHILE...
> ...



THU: STEADIEST SNOW LIFTS NE OF FA BY MRNG BUT DVLPG NNW UPSLOPE
FLOW WL KEEP ACTVTY GOING...ESP NRN GRNS WITH GRTST FOCUS ARD *JAY
PEAK* WHERE THIS WL BE A LONG DURATION CONTS ACCUM SNOW EVENT.

THU PM-SAT: COUPLED LOW MAINTAINS CONTROL ACRS NRN FA/QUEBEC
THRU THIS PERIOD WITH THE COMBINATION OF COLD CORE AND INDIVIDUAL S/W
ROTATING ARD LOW PSBL TRIGGERS FOR ENHANCED ACTVTY. AGAIN...*NE FRANKLIN
CTY NR JAY PEAK *WL ENDURE STEADY SNOW WHILE REST OF MTNS WITNESS
-SHSN LKLY/SCT SHSN WHILE VLYS ARE CHC/SCT -SHSN.

From the 3:28 discussion.


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 4, 2007)

The rain here in Boston just turned to heavy snow. 

snoseek, I was planning to be "sick" on Thursday and Friday but no go. Chained to the office and looks like I'll have to ski tracked up snow on Saturday. Save some for me at the River, will you?


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 4, 2007)

O.CON.KBTV.WS.W.0006.000000T0000Z- 070405T1000Z/ EASTERN ADDISON-EASTERN RUTLAND- INCLUDING THE CITIES OF... BRISTOL...RIPTON...EAST WALLINGFORD... *KILLINGTON* 351 PM EDT WED APR 4 2007

...WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 6 AM EDT THURSDAY...

*THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN BURLINGTON CONTINUES A WINTER STORM WARNING UNTIL 6 AM EDT THURSDAY FOR EASTERN ADDISON AND EASTERN RUTLAND COUNTIES WHERE 4 TO 8 INCHES OF WET SNOW IS EXPECTED.*

WET SNOW MAY BE HEAVY AT TIMES TONIGHT BEFORE GRADUALLY TAPERING TO SNOW SHOWERS BY THURSDAY MORNING. TOTAL SNOWFALL ACCUMULATIONS WILL RANGE FROM 4 INCHES TO 8 INCHES WITH LOCALLY HIGHER AMOUNTS POSSIBLE.

THIS HEAVY WET SNOW WILL LIKELY CAUSE SLICK...TREACHEROUS ROAD CONDITIONS AND THE WEIGHT OF THE SNOW MAY CAUSE SOME SCATTERED POWER OUTAGES LATE TONIGHT AND EARLY THURSDAY. TRAVEL CONDITIONS WILL BE ADVERSELY AFFECTED BY REDUCED VISIBILITY IN SNOW. PLEASE PLAN ACCORDINGLY.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 4, 2007)

snowmonster said:


> The rain here in Boston just turned to heavy snow.
> 
> snoseek, I was planning to be "sick" on Thursday and Friday but no go. Chained to the office and looks like I'll have to ski tracked up snow on Saturday. Save some for me at the River, will you?



no worries, this weekend the river will be real nice. this heavy stuff grooms well and should make for some nice bump skiing. also it sort of looks unsettled for the next 3 or 4 days.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 4, 2007)

snowmonster said:


> snoseek, I was planning to be "sick" on Thursday and Friday but no go. Chained to the office and looks like I'll have to ski tracked up snow on Saturday. Save some for me at the River, will you?



What a terrible, TERRIBLE thing to have....groomed, fresh snow.  :wink:  


Seriously...skiing this stuff untracked is tiring and not fun.  It is wet and heavy.  Groom it up for me any day.


----------



## Greg (Apr 4, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> Seriously...skiing this stuff untracked is tiring and not fun.  It is wet and heavy.  Groom it up for me any day.



:blink: 

I'll take tracked out wet cement over a groomer anyday...


----------



## tcharron (Apr 4, 2007)

Greg said:


> :blink:
> 
> I'll take tracked out wet cement over a groomer anyday...



More importantly..

I'll take SNOW over DIRT and GRASS.

:beer:


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 4, 2007)

Greg said:


> :blink:
> 
> I'll take tracked out wet cement over a groomer anyday...



To each their own I guess.  

Hey tcharron....did you make it up to Burke???


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 4, 2007)

I have decided to make the run up to Sunday River in the morning, rather than slog through heavy rain, and then the transition zone over to snow today. I figure if we leave by 5am, that we should be at the river by 10-11am barring any really heavy snow on the roads.

The car is all packed and ready for action.

Currently it's 35F here at home with just a cold rain, but we will probably get some snow tonight.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 4, 2007)

Its snowing in Boston.


----------



## tcharron (Apr 4, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> To each their own I guess.
> 
> Hey tcharron....did you make it up to Burke???



:sad: 

Unfortunately the tickets from Greg didn't come in until the 26th, we ended up hitting Killington on the 25th.  Last week I had a bad ear infection, so I ended up letting my kids and their Father-in-law have the tickets.  Least they had fun up there.  Really hoping to hit Sunday River this weekend, given the snowfall, PURFECT timing to head up there for some fun.  

Now if the remainder of this ear infection would just go the frack away.


----------



## Zand (Apr 4, 2007)

Mount Snow tomorrow... 1 foot there. Then my season is over.  ...Kinda hard ending it with a powder day.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 4, 2007)

Still snowing here in the Upper Valley.  Hasn't really amounted to much...a wet 3-4 inches or so.


----------



## win (Apr 4, 2007)

Just got home from the mountain, and it is snowing heavily.  Our forecast guru who is usually conservative predicted 7-11" tonight, and I would be surprised if we do not get 18" by this weekend.  We are likely to have 100% of Lincoln Peak Open by tomorrow or Friday and that means The Rock. Right now (9:30pm) on Wednesday it is 31 Degrees at the base and 22 degrees at the summit so the snow is drier and lighter up top.  It is going to bond really well with the snow that was already there.  The next several days are going to be great skiing.  We are going to be three for three on Holiday storms - Valentine's Day, St. Patrick's and now Easter weekend.


----------



## AdironRider (Apr 4, 2007)

Should definately be good. Hitting the face on Friday on my way home and then Cannon or perhaps the river on Sat. Most likely Cannon.


----------



## thinnmann (Apr 4, 2007)

win said:


> Just got home from the mountain, and it is snowing heavily.  Our forecast guru who is usually conservative predicted 7-11" tonight, and I would be surprised if we do not get 18" by this weekend.  We are likely to have 100% of Lincoln Peak Open by tomorrow or Friday and that means The Rock. Right now (9:30pm) on Wednesday it is 31 Degrees at the base and 22 degrees at the summit so the snow is drier and lighter up top.  It is going to bond really well with the snow that was already there.  The next several days are going to be great skiing.  We are going to be three for three on Holiday storms - Valentine's Day, St. Patrick's and now Easter weekend.



I skied Sugarbush today.  The morning was a different day than the afternoon.  Once there was a couple of new inches on the hard stuff it skied like _buttah _on the groomed.  Paradise and Ripcord's bumps were very literally *solid* and they just hurt to ski.  But as the afternoon progressed they were getting sweeter and sweeter as the troughs filled with new snow, especially on the edges of Ripcord.  I can't wait to see what this place is going to feel like tomorrow!  The lifties were smiling big grins and saying, "Just wait until tomorrow."

Snow is falling hard.  At the Weathertop Inn we are at right now there is a 4WD vehicle that can't make it up the driveway!


----------



## aveski2000 (Apr 5, 2007)

Just looking out my front window in Portland, it looks like we have 6-8" on the ground.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 5, 2007)

See Sunday River reporting 16-20"


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 5, 2007)

This whole Holiday Storm thing is a bit blown out of proportion. Thanksgiving, Christmas, New Year's, MLK Day, etc. were not good for Holiday skiing in New England. It is easy to count the hits and ignore the misses, but we are not even batting .500 for Holiday skiing this year. Granted, the last two Holidays of the season have been exceptional, calling this a season of the Holiday storm is forgetting everything prior to Valentine's Day (which really isn't even a Holiday).


----------



## andyzee (Apr 5, 2007)

Every parties got to have a pooper that's why we invited you, party pooper.......


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 5, 2007)

24 hour storm total in St. Johnsbury is about half a foot through this morning, not bad! More than I was expecting actually as most of the storm total maps for this area have been over done this year. Still snowing! Hopefully the consistency of the snow gets lighter towards the weekend and especially at elevation. Can't wait to see the storm totals roll in later tonight and firm up plans for the weekend. Jay is already reporting in at a foot of snow through Thursday morning. Sensational. Amazing to consider most skiers packed up their season before two of the biggest dumps of the season this past three weeks. Will make for short lines this weekend!


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 5, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Every parties got to have a pooper that's why we invited you, party pooper.......


Who invited me? I missed the invitation? Actually, I was at this party when it was a three person sausage fest so don't be fronting   Someone has to bring it back to reality when the erroneous posts are made, I am just trying to keep it real


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Apr 5, 2007)

7-8" at the base of Mt. Ellen this morning.  The Bush is only reporting 7" on top, but I would bet it's more like 10-12".  We're expecting more up here over the next 5 days.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 5, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> Who invited me? I missed the invitation? Actually, I was at this party when it was a three person sausage fest so don't be fronting   Someone has to bring it back to reality when the erroneous posts are made, I am just trying to keep it real


 
JK, hope you have a great HOLIDAY weekend!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 5, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> This whole Holiday Storm thing is a bit blown out of proportion. Thanksgiving, Christmas, New Year's, MLK Day, etc. were not good for Holiday skiing in New England. It is easy to count the hits and ignore the misses, but we are not even batting .500 for Holiday skiing this year. Granted, the last two Holidays of the season have been exceptional, calling this a season of the Holiday storm is forgetting everything prior to Valentine's Day (which really isn't even a Holiday).



FYI it did snow on MLK Day.  3-5 inches or so.  The skiing at Burke was great.  It also snowed two days before New Year's.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Apr 5, 2007)

MLK day was the day we were supposed to get upwards of 16-20 inches of snow, and instead we got an inch of snow and 5 inches of sleet at the Bush.  What a bust!


----------



## andyzee (Apr 5, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> FYI it did snow on MLK Day. 3-5 inches or so. The skiing at Burke was great. It also snowed two days before New Year's.


 
Our first powder day of the season was on 12/30

SkiDork On Vagabond:


----------



## Greg (Apr 5, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> Actually, I was at this party when it was a three person sausage fest so don't be fronting



Me, you, and Mike P.? Ha! :lol: Those were the days...


----------



## nelsapbm (Apr 5, 2007)

About 4" of cement at my house.  Sure enough, it snows after the snow tires come off. Getting up the driveway this morning was quite the event.


----------



## Greg (Apr 5, 2007)

We ended up with a bit of a dusting overnight.


----------



## kingdom-tele (Apr 5, 2007)

12" in newport center VT

jay has more

it dried out as the night went on, still snowing moderately now, if the upslope cont through the weekend 24+ won't be hard to do


----------



## Justin10 (Apr 5, 2007)

Haven't been outside yet, but it looks like around maybe 8" down here.  Heading up to Loon soon for their 16".  Ill post up a TR later today.  Enjoy it guys!


----------



## tjf67 (Apr 5, 2007)

Got three inches at whiteface.  BOO HOO unless the lake effect does something crazy I am headed to jay Sat.  We will be done over here on the 15th.


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 5, 2007)

Just a rejoinder: Any day that snow falls on a ski area or resort is a holiday. =) So that's that. 

(Technically, I did say "this year" so that knocks out the no-snow events of Thanksgiving and Christmas last year. Anyway, we quibble.)


----------



## andyzee (Apr 5, 2007)

snowmonster said:


> Just a rejoinder: Any day that snow falls on a ski area or resort is a holiday. =) So that's that.
> 
> (Technically, I did say "this year" so that knocks out the no-snow events of Thanksgiving and Christmas last year. Anyway, we quibble.)


 

You sound like a lier, I mean lawyer. :razz:  Have you seen The Riches?


----------



## bigbog (Apr 5, 2007)

*~14" mid-central Maine.....for today(Thurs)...*

Just couldn't get started to the Loaf early enough...will be there for early Friday morning.  This snow will really provide most any backcountry terrain with enough depth for some nice turns anywhere..as the temps are supposed to hold till next week... 

steve


----------



## Greg (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh man!

http://forums.skimrv.com/viewtopic.php?t=903


----------



## jaywbigred (Apr 5, 2007)

Kmart reporting 13 inches. That sound right for central Vermont?


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 5, 2007)

jaywbigred said:


> Kmart reporting 13 inches. That sound right for central Vermont?



Just came back from there.  Oh yeah...that's the right number.  Amazing time at K-mart.  No crowds and lots of pow.  Best day EVER there for me!


----------



## win (Apr 5, 2007)

I took my son down to Rutland to get a new ACL and while he was under the knife I took some runs at Killington, and it was excellent.  After seeing John Atkinson's shot from The Bush today, I am happy to be going home tomorrow.  Unfortunately, my son tore his ACL on 2/9/07 and has had to live vicariously through all of us this winter.  April is going to be a great month.  Lincoln Peak is still 100% open and the next several days look great. Don't put those skis and boards away yet!


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 5, 2007)

win said:


> I took my son down to Rutland to get a new ACL and while he was under the knife I took some runs at Killington, and it was excellent.  After seeing John Atkinson's shot from The Bush today, I am happy to be going home tomorrow.  Unfortunately, my son tore his ACL on 2/9/07 and has had to live vicariously through all of us this winter.  April is going to be a great month.  Lincoln Peak is still 100% open and the next several days look great. Don't put those skis and boards away yet!



I THOUGHT I saw you in KBL this afternoon!  :blink:  Thought you were doing recon or something....surprised you skied at your big competitor....


----------



## win (Apr 5, 2007)

And pass up a powder day?


----------



## Tin Woodsman (Apr 5, 2007)

win said:


> And pass up a powder day?



Win's priorities for the day:

1) Ski powder

2) Observe everything competition is doing

3) Swear to do the complete opposite at SB.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 5, 2007)

Tin Woodsman said:


> Win's priorities for the day:
> 
> 1) Ski powder
> 
> ...



Boy I don't know, Tinny.  It was pretty dam% good today and there was nobody there.


----------



## win (Apr 5, 2007)

Tin, I owe you a beer if you are around this weekend!


----------



## pimothy (Apr 6, 2007)

Wildcat got over 18" this storm. The Brit's are here.
Spring skiing at least until 4/15.


----------



## JD (Apr 6, 2007)

17-24 since wednesday at Stowe.  REDICULOUS.


----------



## Terry (Apr 6, 2007)

Sugarloaf is reporting 31 inches since monday! Incredible!


----------



## jaywbigred (Apr 6, 2007)

Welp, that's it, I'm comin' up. Y'all need to go back out to Kmart and bump it up for me to enjoy on the weekend!

What if April winds up being the best month of the season?


----------



## Euler (Apr 6, 2007)

*winter shifted this year*

What we thought at first was a crappy winter turned out to be a great winter, just transposed by 1 month.  Instead of the Jan-March season I expect in NE, I got instead a Feb-April season!


----------



## jaywbigred (Apr 6, 2007)

Actually, I saw some some numbers supporting this for the last couple years, at least down here in NY area...something like historical average snowfall in April around here is 0.5" but last 4 years its been over 4" each April.


----------



## tcharron (Apr 6, 2007)

Ok, all these numbers get confusing..

Who got the most snow, in all of New England, this week?  And who got shafted?


----------



## kcyanks1 (Apr 6, 2007)

win said:


> I took my son down to Rutland to get a new ACL and while he was under the knife I took some runs at Killington, and it was excellent.  After seeing John Atkinson's shot from The Bush today, I am happy to be going home tomorrow.  Unfortunately, my son tore his ACL on 2/9/07 and has had to live vicariously through all of us this winter.  April is going to be a great month.  Lincoln Peak is still 100% open and the next several days look great. Don't put those skis and boards away yet!



Good luck to your son on his surgery.. Sorry to hear about that.


----------



## kcyanks1 (Apr 6, 2007)

Tin Woodsman said:


> Win's priorities for the day:
> 
> 1) Ski powder
> 
> ...



4) Keep son company during surgery  (just kidding)


----------



## Tin Woodsman (Apr 6, 2007)

win said:


> Tin, I owe you a beer if you are around this weekend!



I'll be around.  Here's a first - I cancelled my planned trip to Utah in order to stay here and ski in VT.  I go where the snow is, and this weekend, the "Greatest Snow on Earth" is right here in our back yard.


----------



## win (Apr 6, 2007)

Yes, it is even if you weren't here today!  One of our lift maintenance teammates told me he almost didn't make it up to the top terminal on Castlerock in his snowmobile to clear the lift.  My first runs down Twist was knee deep and up at Castlerock some told me their first tracks were thigh deep with great face shots.  We may pick up a bit more overnight but these upslope storms are totally unpredictable.  Greg was going to ski with me, but he chose to ride the single chair at MRG one last time instead, so he is forgiven. It must have been a great day there as well.:-D


----------



## kcyanks1 (Apr 6, 2007)

Tin Woodsman said:


> I'll be around.  Here's a first - I cancelled my planned trip to Utah in order to stay here and ski in VT.  I go where the snow is, and this weekend, the "Greatest Snow on Earth" is right here in our back yard.



Wow.  Where was your trip to?  No cancellation penalties?  How long were you going for?


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Apr 6, 2007)

win said:


> Yes, it is even if you weren't here today!  One of our lift maintenance teammates told me he almost didn't make it up to the top terminal on Castlerock in his snowmobile to clear the lift.  My first runs down Twist was knee deep and up at Castlerock some told me their first tracks were thigh deep with great face shots.  We may pick up a bit more overnight but these upslope storms are totally unpredictable.  Greg was going to ski with me, but he chose to ride the single chair at MRG one last time instead, so he is forgiven. It must have been a great day there as well.:-D



Win... we need to make some turns before the end of the season!


----------



## reefer (Apr 7, 2007)

Sugarbush rocked Thursday you guys. Thanks for opening Castlerock! Was tough not to go there Friday but had to meet Greg, and Mad River was insane on Friday as the Bush was Thursday. Knee deep at both places!
And if you refer to the first thread - I called this thing thank you.......................


----------



## pimothy (Apr 7, 2007)

Wildcat had a happy crowd today. 41 trails groomed, packed powder, powder, no melting but not cold. Smooth sailing. 50th day. Easter will be fine.


----------



## Tin Woodsman (Apr 7, 2007)

kcyanks1 said:


> Wow.  Where was your trip to?  No cancellation penalties?  How long were you going for?



Was just going for the weekend and had a free place to stay, so it was easy to cancel.  Used the flight money for another trip I have planned for May.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 8, 2007)

saddleback yesterday was epic. They are reporting 41 inches of new this week (all dry, no snowball or crust) and it seemed about right. minimal traffic, still untracked (sat) in the woods.


----------



## JD (Apr 9, 2007)

Had to bump this thread back up because this event has not even ended yet.  Got into some stuff that has remained unskiied on Mansfield today and it was as good as any run this season.  Truely an epic run.  And it's still snowing on Mansfield.  8-10 fresh last night.  Just amazing weather.  And it's like 25 degrees..ABOVE zero. 
lifeisgood.


----------

